# Dare To Be a Pornstar Doll (January 25th - February 7th)



## Leony (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi girls!

Our next theme is D2B a *Pornstar Doll* Chosen by Seramakeup, the winner up of D2B Dare To Be Vintage 20s (January 11th - 24th)

*Hints* (from the winner) for this D2B: clean sexy look, big pink lips and smokey eyes in any colour, defined cheeks, sort of 3-D look and big hair.

Here are some of the inspirational pictures ( The winner already uploaded it to the galery). Feel free to post them here, if you have any!



























Have fun and enjoy the contest


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Jan 24, 2007)

Elements of pornstar makeup are..


A dark fake tan (most commonly from a tanning bed) 
Lots of bronze foundation, to cover up the skin damage that results from the previous 
Sparkly powder, to hold the makeup in place (note that this is usually not waterproof and hence girls in pornstar makeup will freak out if it starts raining) 
One pound of black mascara - think Tammy Faye

Silver, white, or light colored eyeshadow applied as a gradient ending at the eyebrow 
Frosted mauve lipstick 
Taupe or brick red lipliner 
Very thinly plucked eyebrows (aka drag queen eyebrows) 
Brown eyebrow powder (shadow? liner? what do you call this stuff?) 
(optional) Black eyeliner all the way around the eye


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 24, 2007)

i said i was gonna do the last one. but i really really wanna do this one. actually i just havent done one in a while so i figure im gonna force myself to do this one. haha.

[ i wish i had my long hair for this one.]


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 24, 2007)

Whoa! This oughta be good!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 24, 2007)

can't wait to see the entries, it's bound to be awesome!!!


----------



## LilDee (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice!!

An over the top makeup challange!! love it! :biggrin:


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 24, 2007)

omg. i am so thrilled to see the outcomes of this D2B. make it good ladies?

::sits in my pimp chair::


----------



## semantje (Jan 24, 2007)

great theme! if i have the time i will enter


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 24, 2007)

i need some more inspiration pics ladies!


----------



## rlise (Jan 24, 2007)

im sure alot will join this one, hopefully i can make myself do one!


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 24, 2007)

Just Goggle Jenna Jameson LMAO! j/k!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, here's some from one of my fave porn stars, Lanni Barbie...











Those were the tamest ones I could find, I sorry.


----------



## CubNan (Jan 24, 2007)

How do they get such flawless looking skin?


----------



## Kathy (Jan 24, 2007)

Hhhmmm...this oughta be interesting. I kinda like how some of those girls look. lol... Guess I must have a repressed fantasy to be a porn star!! LMAO!!


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 24, 2007)

i love jenna jameson!! shes just so pretty.


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 24, 2007)

Whoo!! This is gonna be fun! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Manda (Jan 24, 2007)

hehe I was just gonna post that about Jenna Jameson, her MU always looks great! Actually most porn stars have awesome makeup, Maybe I will do this one and use my friends aunt, Cassia Riley, for inspiration. or the Girls Next Door, I LOVE them and that show


----------



## Leony (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey thanks!

The hints I posted above was from the winner's request/descriptions.

Thanks Lisa!

Girls, don't forget the *DOLL* keyword, not just the porn LOL.


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 25, 2007)

i love the girls next door. i tivo it lol


----------



## katrosier (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok I know what porn stars look like and I know what dolls look like , but I still can't really imagine the kind of look we're aiming for here?


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 25, 2007)

Cassia Riley is gorgeous!







That's going to be more difficult than most would think. Pornstars really don't do outrageous looks anymore. Most are pretty simple and look like they could be another pretty girl working an office job. They're a lot classier looking than in the 90's.

i.e.
















....... . . . . . . .

*Would these be good inspiration??*
















Yeah, it's kind of a difficult combo. I'm guessing, a really exaggerated baby doll porn look?


----------



## Marisol (Jan 25, 2007)

I look forward to all the entries.


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 25, 2007)

oooh this is gonna be great! didnt someone post a thread on the how to's of porn makeup? if anyone finds it before i do post it please!!! woohooo off to makeup!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 25, 2007)

_I think i might have to re-do my pink/black/grey smokey eye only with bigggg pink glossy lips instead of red:add_twinkle: _


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 25, 2007)

This looks like it'll be really fun, maybe I'll enter!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 25, 2007)

i think im really gonna do this one,school girl by day,porn doll by night


----------



## DesertDiva (Jan 25, 2007)

*Must be all the uh... "protein that comes there way"...? Sorry... Was having a "Looking For Mr. Goodbar" moment... Couldn't resist.*

*I'm looking forward to seeing all the pictures!*


----------



## dinou (Jan 25, 2007)

I just can't wait to see the pics !!!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 25, 2007)

great theme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 25, 2007)

I choked on my mt dew! LOL. Not good porn star material i guess :add_wegbrech: :rotfl: :add_wegbrech: Sorry I had to too


----------



## Annia (Jan 25, 2007)

I am guessing there are no real rules to it, just creativity and what you think is a classy porn/doll look.

I guess I am saying, aim for your look not at what every one thinks is "the look." Just have fun sweetie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you need some ideas.. the look I imagine is something very detailed not messy, dolls are usually perfect (nothing is out of place) so a non-messy porn look oh and dolls always have wavy or curly hair at least that's how I remember. haha.

Hope that helps *hugs*

EDIT: Wish I could enter but my s/o's camera is broken and he has yet to get it fixed. =/

Great pictures Guenevere!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Ooohh...this one'll be fun! lol.


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 25, 2007)

That's a great interpretation!!!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 25, 2007)

damn, well i can do the porn star kinda messy look, but im gonn have to practice this one.

so believe it or not i might acutally enter this one, and ask my friend matt for him to do the pictures with his digital camera since as you all i know i dont have one and it would really work via webcam.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 25, 2007)

Great choice for a theme


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 25, 2007)

im thinkin that tomorrow when i get paid im gonna go pick up a few things and then try my look....who knows though...lol.

but i really want to enter this one.

great inspiration pics


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 25, 2007)

Hmmm, am tempted by this one. Have a little idea:moa: . I'm off work next week so I might have to have a go.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jan 25, 2007)

oooh so glad my niece finally showed me how to use my camera i can FINALLY enter the "dare to be" and this one is gonna be sooo much fun!!! and fun for my husband since he loves porn!!! lol!!! do we have to do the whole look complete with boobs and everything?!!!! cuz i dont mind showing off the twins!! SIKE!!!!!! just kidding, but def have some GREAT ideas!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 26, 2007)

Ohh this one will be intresting!


----------



## Dee_Vine (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh man, look like a pornstar?

That sounds kinda fun! *lol

And as for the flawless skin, they use airbrush foundation... I saw it on TV once. haha


----------



## niksaki (Jan 26, 2007)

LMAO ok here is my first dtb....PALEEZ DONT LAUGH!! i did try!!!! :rotfl: i tried so hard to pose and make it beleveable cant believe im posting this! LOL ok

my camera didnt really show up the true colour of the makeup, it sort of...dulled it?? but oh well doesnt matter!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Makeup

foundation true match (lots of it to cover freckles!)

face powder

skin lights on cheek bones to highlight

eyes:

innoxia black shadow (lots of it)

black max factor liner

loads of black mascara

shimmery pearl colour up on the brow bone

brown eyebrow liner

lips

nude lip liner

revlon shimmery lip gloss in a latte/coffe colour (hate wearing lipstick)


----------



## Dee_Vine (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow I like it. Very nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 26, 2007)

You are stunning


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 26, 2007)

_Nik, I love it!!!!&lt;3_


----------



## niksaki (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks guys i appreciate your comments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi (Jan 26, 2007)

Nik, take is as a compliment cause thatÂ´s 100% how I mean it...you could easily pass as a pornstar with these pics! Your poses donÂ´t look silly at all, theyÂ´re very sexy and sultry. Plus, your tatoo, the tan body, blonde hair and the nails all go perfectly with the look. The smokey eye look awesome too!

Damn you set a high standard!


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 26, 2007)

very sexy! love the lip gloss


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice Niksaki!!!

I want to do this one for sure - I couldn't do the last one because I just couldn't think of anything!! But hopefully I will participate in this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 26, 2007)

Great entry!


----------



## Nox (Jan 26, 2007)

Niki!!! That is a very good one!!!! I think you struck it good with this theme.


----------



## jsimpson (Jan 26, 2007)

You look awesome! Very sexy!


----------



## CubNan (Jan 26, 2007)

pretty blue eyes


----------



## LilDee (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow Nik! very HOT!


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 26, 2007)

I wish all you hot Aussie chicks would quit looking so darn hot!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 26, 2007)

LMAO!

That's very sexy and I love it!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 26, 2007)

Great job Niksaki!


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 26, 2007)

i think it looks awesome!! great entry....


----------



## earthtonez (Jan 26, 2007)

This should be really interesting.


----------



## Mina (Jan 26, 2007)

Challenging one..

WOW Great entry!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 26, 2007)

great pic'

cant wait to see who will enter and how they will look like


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 27, 2007)

when i saw pornstar doll i thought jenna jameson but the ladies i see there look far from porn-star_ish_ is there something i'm missing here?

very portnstar doll ish (i mean it as a compliment lol)


----------



## natalierb (Jan 27, 2007)

Nik, you look sooo beautiful! I might try this one too, it looks fun!


----------



## SherryAnn (Jan 27, 2007)

I totally am going to do this one. I can get my big hair going and cover up my wrinkles and fine lines...this will be FUN!! I might have to take a day off from work so I can do it! FUN FUN FUN!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 27, 2007)

this is pretty cool! I can't wait to see the rest of the entries!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 27, 2007)

WOW Nik! You look totally smokin' hot! Great entry!


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm definitley entering into this one.. I will take pics tommorrow and post em  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Manda (Jan 27, 2007)

Wooo Pornstar Nik! You look great girl, beautiful smokey eye.

Come on ladies, I want to see some more pics!!


----------



## katrosier (Jan 27, 2007)

You look great Nik!!


----------



## emih19 (Jan 27, 2007)

great entry..cant wait to see more.


----------



## Dee_Vine (Jan 27, 2007)

I am SO doing this! Plus I need to practice my false lash application. - Yay!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 27, 2007)

yaaaaay, Nik you look awesome !


----------



## catNloco2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Here's mine lol. I think I look too young (even though I'm 22) to be a porn star.

Face:

Revlon Colorstay in Buff mixed with Revlon Peachlights

Milani Pink Craze

MSF Lightscapade

Eyes:

Wet N' Wild Mega Eye Palette (Fantasy Island - ton of pretty blue colors for $5)

Mac Shimmermoss

UD Green Goddess

L'oreal Hip duo in Retro

Hip mascara and Max factor LP

Lips:

Rimmel addiction Lipliner

Rimmel lipgloss Rhythm

Mac En pointe lip gloss


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 27, 2007)

Good job, Nik


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 27, 2007)

Niice CaNloco!


----------



## mintesa (Jan 27, 2007)

wohoo great entries already.


----------



## Andi (Jan 27, 2007)

I think I could have done a better job but that was actually a FOTD from when I was going out Friday Night, so I didnÂ´t wanna go all out with it. But I thought the makeup somehow matches the theme of the DTB anyway (even though my lipgloss was much more neutral when I actually left the house lol)


----------



## niksaki (Jan 27, 2007)

*WOW! you are lookin' hot hunny! well done! *

*p.s. THANKS to all the gorjuz compliments, you all are very kind to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *

*Nic *


----------



## catNloco2 (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks :blush:

Thank you nik! I think you look beautiful!


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Jan 27, 2007)

alot of these porn star girls are airbrushes....i actaully saw before and after pics they take away all the flaws and i mean alot of them...but they make it look real...

anyway this one is going to be good...cant wait to see what you ladies come up with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />~


----------



## MissMissy (Jan 28, 2007)

here we are ladies. I hope you like it i really tried. Had to think what look i wanted to pull off. I hoped i pulled it off


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jan 28, 2007)

Took this one not too long ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissMissy (Jan 28, 2007)

so far all the entries are great.. good jpb girls.. looking at all of yours i was not sure if i could pull it off... best part is trying though


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 28, 2007)

They are pretty good so far, this is a really fun one, I hope I have a chance to do one too!! Everyone looks hot so far!!!!


----------



## niksaki (Jan 28, 2007)

SO TRUE! I honestly had a blast doing my one, a few vodka and oranges and lots of makeup was the way to go! ha ha ha ha :rotfl:

i like them all so far! hope heaps more peeps enter!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 28, 2007)

Great entries!! I'm getting intimidated hahaha

Nik, your tattoo looks just like one Lanny Barbie has, but she's got a heart instead of a butterfly.


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Jan 28, 2007)

This link has some good "porn star" looks Free online makeovers makeup lessons classes tutorials tips and instruction learn how to apply your cosmetics and purchase at discounted prices


----------



## Integrality (Jan 28, 2007)

Great fotds girls!

christine, thanks for web link


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow great entries already!!

Ive never done a D2B but I LOVE the theme of this one... all the entries already makin me think I dont have much of a chance but well I think Ill try! I have an idea and I kinda tried it out last night... wasn't too bad... so if I can get it again Ill enter.

Good luck everyone that already entered you guys look smokin!! Hehe :heart:


----------



## niksaki (Jan 28, 2007)

*Oh really?? i dont actually know who she is! a porn star? do you have a pic of her tattoo? i love mine it was suppose to be a lower back one but i wanted it on my arm, glad i did! cos i still love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 28, 2007)

She's the one I posted pics of on page 1.


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes she is, she is the one that was posted on the first page... I have a pic but it's too porn hahaha Ohh well this one is rather small but you can still see.. the tatoo is not the same but it does look similar :laughing: .

http://static.flickr.com/65/229431263_1735811035_m.jpg


----------



## niksaki (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh thanks ladies! sorry should have known that by looking at the pics ha ha (just woke up!) :rotfl:


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL I was just thinking....hmm...they don't look so bad, as a matter of fact, I try to do my makeup like that everyday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jan 29, 2007)

Im gona enter my first D2B!! To be honest it was fun trying lol. I went out tonight partyin when I came home I felt like doin this so... I did!!

Hope you guys like. I wrote 'entry' on two pictures... those are two that I cant pick between but when it comes to showin one final picture a MOD will pick one of the two right? Lol I dont even know if I can pick but anyways Im split between the two so hopefully one of the two will be posted for me!! Thanks for lookin!!

P.S. In simpler terms its the very first pic and the very last one I cant pick between

Did I do alright?!

:heart: :trink4:


----------



## dinou (Jan 29, 2007)

Your entries are really great !!!


----------



## CubNan (Jan 29, 2007)

nice job


----------



## jsimpson (Jan 29, 2007)

Everyone looks great!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh very nice. you look all glowing and sultry.

You pretty much nailed it

second pic you kind of look like J.Aniston (thats a compliment IMO). good job


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 29, 2007)

> Have to say that I think Jenna Jameson is a real beauty. Might try look for fun. "Ol woman porn star. Yeah, I could carry that off. LOL:sleepyhead:


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 29, 2007)

oh great entries ladies!!!

i think im gonna do mine tomorrow.


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 29, 2007)

Very good! I like the last pic!


----------



## apropo (Jan 29, 2007)

guys, ure all supersexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!


----------



## gs. (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey guys, I will be posting mine soon, i have all the pictures i just have to resize them all. I wish I had photo shop though haha than i can make me nice and pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ok, haha this is a bit embaressing, this is my first ever dare to be...












tell me what you think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley (Jan 30, 2007)

Everyone looks hot!

g.s, you did an awesome job!


----------



## gs. (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. And the first two picture is more of like a comic book type, and the rest is more of a porclin doll &lt;--- excuse my spelling.


----------



## niksaki (Jan 30, 2007)

g.s. LOL why on earth would you need photoshop, i think your pics look pretty already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gs. (Jan 30, 2007)

Aw thank you!!&gt;.. well you know just to do like little touchup's and add little things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I love playing around with different programs and stuff, exspecially editing pictures, I do it all the time @ school, unfortunatly I can only use images from google though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I can't wait too see everyone elses entries too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... and to everyone who has already posted Good Job ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tfigueroa (Jan 30, 2007)

*im New, How Should I Post The Pic ? I Was Actually Wearing "pornstar Doll" Makeup This Weekend To Bad I Didnt Take Pics.*


----------



## Manda (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, everyone looks great, how am I going to vote for one??!! ahhh

Okay, I will try try TRRRRYY to do mine this week, I really want to do it, I havn't done a DTB yet!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jan 30, 2007)

You look great!!! This is my first ever D2B too lol everyone looks SOO good in this one!!!


----------



## *LUNA* (Jan 30, 2007)

My attempt. Not so pornstarish but I tried.

All products MAC unless otherwise noted

Face: NC35 Studio Fix powder

Lilly SK Blush

Eyes:

Pinked Mauve Pigment

Cranberry

Beauty Marked

Dazzle Ray Pigment

Ardelle Lashes in Sexies

Lips:

ProLong Wear in Lishious with Wildly Lush PlushGlass over it


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 30, 2007)

Ladies,

Everyone looks SMOKING!!!

And Luna, I LOVE your freckles!


----------



## SherryAnn (Jan 30, 2007)

I am going to try this tomorrow. Christine, your link is SUPER! I think I will try one of those looks! I'm going to have fun doing this!


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 30, 2007)

This one is going to be so hard to vote on!!!!!!


----------



## dinou (Jan 30, 2007)

Luna, your eyes are great


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 30, 2007)

For some reason James offered to take pics before I even asked. And for the record, yes I am laced into a corset. I used more mu than I ever thought I'd need to wear at one time!

*Face:*

-TBS all on one Face base

-Milani Powder Mosaic "Touch O Sun"

-Milani Powder Mosaic "Sweet Cheeks"

-TBS Shimmerwaves "Peach"

-MAC Pearlizer "Ever Opal"

-MAC msf "Glissade"

-Benfit "Dandelion"

*Eyes:*

-MAC paint "Untitled"

-Gosh eye shadow stick "Love that Ivory"

-Ben Nye eye shadow "Ice"

-Barry M Dazzle Dust "11"

-Max Factor masterpeice mascara

-Lancome defencils mascara

-MAC fluidline "Blacktrack"

-Benefit eye liner "Onyx"

*Lips:*

-MAC lipglass "Viva Glam V"

-Half a metric tonne of Vasaline

*Cleavage:*

-Barry M Shimmer Powder "#1"


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 30, 2007)

I like your corset!

But you can't do anything to the photos for the DTB anyways! Not that you'd need to your pics looked fantastic!!!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 30, 2007)

More great entries. gonan be hard to vote for this one


----------



## veilchen (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, fantastic jobs, ladies! You all look hot!!


----------



## tfigueroa (Jan 30, 2007)

*heres Some Inspiration Pics!i Hope*


----------



## SherryAnn (Jan 30, 2007)

:eusa_whistle:

YOU ROCK!!! You look hot!


----------



## apropo (Jan 31, 2007)

GOD - GUYS!!! im just scared to enter:screams: u all look so stunning:11a:


----------



## princessemi (Jan 31, 2007)

Gs. and *LUNA*, both of you look so hot!


----------



## gs. (Jan 31, 2007)

aw don't be scared I kind of was too, but i guesse i am happy I did it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.. Im sure you will do a great job. And thank you!!!


----------



## niksaki (Jan 31, 2007)

*LOL thanks sherry!!!! your too kind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## SherryAnn (Jan 31, 2007)

I am re-thinking entering this D2B!!! Seriously!! :undwech:


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Jan 31, 2007)

looking at these pictures makes me really wana try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> look out for my entry!


----------



## tfigueroa (Jan 31, 2007)

lots should do it would be fun and they would all be close.


----------



## LilDee (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, well i did want to enter... until i saw all these entries, i'm totally intamidated now! hehe

Great job everyone! You all look incredible!!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 31, 2007)

Go on! We'd love to see your entry.


----------



## rlise (Jan 31, 2007)

alright i said i was gonna do the last 2 dtb's and DIDNT. so i mademyself today ! however i was lazy and didnt do my hair or wear anything or whatever. so its just the face!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

personally , the pics make the eye mu look weird as far as the colors go.... my batteries were DYING .... i love smokey DARK looks so i like it.... hope everyone likes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 31, 2007)

Oooh, you smoulder!!! Love it.


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 1, 2007)

There is some serious talent going on in this challenge. I am completely impressed.


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Feb 1, 2007)

I love it girl!! I absolutely adore the eyes.

Hmm...this is a cute challenge...if only i had the time.


----------



## niksaki (Feb 1, 2007)

*OoOoh everyone is looking so hot! come on all the other chicks on here that havent entered yet! get your inner porn stars out and show us! :rotfl: *


----------



## natalierb (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi ladies!

Here's my attempt at the "pornstar" look. I don't know if I'm too happy with it. Everybody else looks soooo beautiful!


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 1, 2007)

^^^You should use the third one as your av! That's hot momma!!!! I love the pig tails!!


----------



## niksaki (Feb 1, 2007)

oh you look so pretty too! you have very expressive eyes. well done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

ditto


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 1, 2007)

_I wasnt going to do this after seeing everyone, but I got a modeling offer(probably not taking it) yesterday so I wanted to play around &amp; pose LOL:add_wegbrech: And I think I look mean :frown: _

_



_


----------



## Jobunny (Feb 1, 2007)

WOW everyone's looking so good!

Rilise - Your eyeliner looks so good!!

Natalierb - I love the lip liner outside the lip line, that's truly inspired porn star lol! And the colour is perfect too, I love it!

Makeupwhore - Your eyeshadow looks really awesome with your eyecolour, you can really pull off dark eyes with your gorgeous dark hair. And your eyebrows are looking awesome!

Everyone's got the whole pouty thing down I totally love it, and everyone's really having fun with it too yay :laughing:

It's going to be really hard to vote......:kopfkratz:


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you so much


----------



## niksaki (Feb 1, 2007)

WHOA ASH!!!!!!!!!!! your pics look hot! well done hun' thought you wernt going to enter there for a minute! lol love it!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 1, 2007)

_I wasnt going to submit them I was so scared lol. And thank you very much_


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 1, 2007)

Some gorge new entries here!! You all look amazing!!


----------



## apropo (Feb 1, 2007)

damn -girl~!!!! ure sex bomb:glasses: cool - v pornodollish

kidding??????? "like"???? i'm crazy of this make-up - its so perfect on u

dear!!!! y not happy??? cool smokey - super pornodollish lip gloss color - u look like a doll:glasses:


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 1, 2007)

_Thanks Apropo_


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 1, 2007)

Great entries girls! Lovin' 'em!


----------



## `ColourMePretty (Feb 1, 2007)

You all look HOT! good job!


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 1, 2007)

Ashlee!!! Hot stuff!!!

I am waiting till the very last minute to decide if I even want to try this! It looks like fun but I am scared!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 1, 2007)

_Thanks Sherry_


----------



## niksaki (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh well i hope you do enter sherry!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 1, 2007)

fab entry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WKLIZE (Feb 1, 2007)

This is my Fist Dare to be ever..

I know that my entry isn't the best but I try

here it is

Face:

-L' Oreal Paris Blush 06 Cuivre Ã¨toilÃ¨

-Powder Unfiance

-Yves San Laurent Concelear

Eyes:

-Collistar Eyeshadow 20 Black/Silver

-Brown Eyeshadow Yves Rocher

-Estee Lauder &amp; Diorshow Mascara

-Chanel Eyeliner

Lips:

-Chanel Lipgloss Zanzibar 49

-Rimmel London Lipstick 162 Twinkle Toes


----------



## gs. (Feb 1, 2007)

GREAT JOB EVERYONE seriously everyone looks SO goood!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 2, 2007)

Everyone looks fantasic! Here's my entry. I don't know if it's exactly doll or not, but it's definitley pornstar! lol


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm going to attach a bigger one so you can see my eye makeup better.


----------



## la_moni (Feb 2, 2007)

Annabelle i like your entry


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you la moni! It's going to be a pain to wash off in a minute! lol


----------



## natalierb (Feb 2, 2007)

Annabelle, you look PERFECT! Wow, great job!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you so much natalierb!


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 2, 2007)

wow girls!!! wow....i am sooooo im pressed everyone looks sexxxyyyy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i am fully inspired! ill be back....w pics...and again WOW


----------



## PaperFlowers (Feb 2, 2007)

Ack, too scared.


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 2, 2007)

heres my entry girls, i tried for girly doll-ish, but the pink cheeks and the light pink lipstic didnt come out :kopfkratz: i wish i had taken the pics in natural light but it was 11:00 damn

o well hehe i couldnt just pick one sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*edit--&gt; if its possible, can you pick any pic but picture 2 for the poll? thanks xox


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 2, 2007)

awesome job!


----------



## gs. (Feb 2, 2007)

WOW everyone looks like they had there makeup done professionaly, seriously, good job(s)!!!!


----------



## coromo (Feb 2, 2007)

awesome job everybody


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 2, 2007)

wow annabelle think i spelled right.. anyway im in a hurry lol.. you did great.... make mine look terrable lol


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Feb 2, 2007)

annabelle....that so pornstar...i love your makeup and i love your hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 2, 2007)

maybe ill do my entry today


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 2, 2007)

Damn girl! If you ever make a porn I'll buy, lol!!!!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 2, 2007)

more great entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rlise (Feb 2, 2007)

OMG you grils are so definately PORNSTAR material.... LOL  /emoticons/sm[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> great job!


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 3, 2007)

ahaha, guenevere... u can costar!!!! lo.lol jk! but thanks!


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 3, 2007)

LOL!!! You better be careful teasing me like that!!! :wink:


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 3, 2007)

lol i wonder if lisa would be interested ? ahah


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 3, 2007)

Heck yeah! We gotta get her in on it too!!


----------



## foxybronx (Feb 3, 2007)

Everyone looks Fantabulous!

I think i can get the porn star, not sure about the doll. I will try it out tomorrow.


----------



## seramakeup (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks annia!

I made up this theme to get everyone's creativity working!

Think porceline, think perfect pinks and big lashes, and sweet but sexy!

Hope this helps

Sera


----------



## Manda (Feb 3, 2007)

Everyone looks soooo goood!!! I don't think I could compete!


----------



## seramakeup (Feb 3, 2007)

I thought even though i picked the theme i'd enter in..

Just to give others an idea.. hopefully!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Everyone has done so well i dont really need to..

but lol I wanted to have some fun too! :laughing:

Sera


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 3, 2007)

great entry Sera


----------



## Killah Kitty (Feb 3, 2007)

These entries are FANTABOULOUS!! Lol I cant beelieve I had the guts to enter along with you gorgeous girls!! Good luck everyone this one is gonna be the hardest to vote for ever!! Serious talent here!!


----------



## seramakeup (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks alot Sarah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## niksaki (Feb 4, 2007)

verrry nice good stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Feb 4, 2007)

Really don't know if I can compete, but here's my attempt.


----------



## Manda (Feb 4, 2007)

Okay here is my first DTB- I finally did it today!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 4, 2007)

Manda you make a good pornstar! Go u!!!!


----------



## Manda (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Ash, so do you! Actually I think everyone here does, hmm anyone have a video cam? j/k  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 4, 2007)

_Your welcome and thank you! Lol about the camera_


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Feb 4, 2007)

Manda, you look amazing


----------



## bettelovesshane (Feb 4, 2007)

ah man i love the first picture. from lime crime. xenia is my herooo!


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Feb 4, 2007)

You have one of the most adorable faces I have ever seen. so cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dinou (Feb 4, 2007)

bbprincess, waouh !!! your eyes are great !!!

manda, your are beautyful


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 4, 2007)

woooow ...

you all loo super HOT !!nice jjob !!  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks hunny!! :g:


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 4, 2007)

lovely entries!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you all look stunning


----------



## Monsterbilly (Feb 4, 2007)

I must say, i'm loving those dare to be chalenges!

Just spent the night yesterday going through the archives :laughing:

Too bad i'm a newbie and i can't see all the pics yet :icon_sad:


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 4, 2007)

Dang! We've got some serious talent here! :glasses:


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 4, 2007)

woah all of you look GOOD.


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 4, 2007)

oh man i dont know if im gonna do this one. the competition is sooo good!!!


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a little while to do it before I head to church this evening...wouldn't it be hilarious if I do my porn star makeup and then go to church???? ROTFLOL!


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 4, 2007)

lol, everybody looks good!


----------



## Sheikah (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow girls!!! You all look hot!!!


----------



## jaimeecakes (Feb 4, 2007)

i LOVE this idea! i think pornstars have such awesome makeup and i have always wanted to master how they do heir eyes! i read jenna jamesons book and i LOVED it. shes awesome! the girls next door is my *favorite* show!


----------



## Manda (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks girls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natalierb (Feb 5, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi,

Ladies, you all look fabulous. This is going to be a very difficult choice.


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's mine!!! I can't believe I am doing this! One of these pictures just seems rather obscene, but I wanted to show what it was like with the eyes closed. This was fun!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 5, 2007)

oh wow !!! Sherryann ..you lookk so good !!! GOOD JOB   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lizpeltola (Feb 5, 2007)

ah what the hell, may as well enter.


----------



## earthtonez (Feb 5, 2007)

All these entries are great!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Feb 5, 2007)

lizpeltola - great colors. What did you use?

sherryann - I see you have gotten the crease thing down pat. Any tips?


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 5, 2007)

I was able to do the crease after I saw a tutorial on MUT yesterday! I need to go look it up again because it made a HUGE difference for me!:rockwoot:

Aha! Here it is - https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...yes-45309.html Apropo's smokey eye tut!


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 5, 2007)

ditto


----------



## halzer (Feb 5, 2007)

OK my first ever entry...be kind!

I guess I was thinking more 'porn' rather than 'doll'...! My inspiration was to just put as much makeup and bronzer on as possible and pout like a trout!!!! :rotfl:

I dont know which pic to enter? Who decides that? The mods?


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 5, 2007)

lizpeltola ..you really lookk so goooood !!!my god i love you'r eyeshdow !!!

halzer good job ..you all look super fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 5, 2007)

Everyone looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Feb 6, 2007)

Everyone is lookin great! GS &amp; alittlebit, I love both of yall's necklaces!! They are cute!


----------



## gs. (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you dreamgirl_leah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... it was a gift from my friend, and everyone good job!!!


----------



## Leony (Feb 6, 2007)

WOW, fantastic entries ladies!!!


----------



## LilDee (Feb 6, 2007)

lol, i wanted to have some fun too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know i look pretty tired in these pics.. try to ignore it please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Attachment 30241Attachment 30242Attachment 30243Attachment 30244Attachment 30245


----------



## natalierb (Feb 6, 2007)

Lildee, you look gorgeous! I love your hair!


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh if i had to pick i want my first picture to be entered in the voting


----------



## clairey_fairey6 (Feb 6, 2007)

dioraddict - Just wanted to say that you look amazing and I am LOVING your hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you SherryAnn :biggrin:


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 6, 2007)

nice shoot lildee ..you lookkk so pretty ..i love pic 4


----------



## mystha (Feb 6, 2007)

reaaly nice


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 6, 2007)

gawd this is gonna be so hard to vote


----------



## lizpeltola (Feb 6, 2007)

dark soul, silver fog and nylon.


----------



## mystha (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello everybody!

I hope it's not too late ... this is my first ever dare to be...


----------



## tann (Feb 6, 2007)

Airbrush!


----------



## Manda (Feb 7, 2007)

You guys look great!! Sherry I love that purple, what color/brand is that?


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 7, 2007)

thank you! my necklace was also a gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

an wow so many entries, has there ever been a d2b with as many? i guess we love porn....lol jk


----------



## Leony (Feb 7, 2007)

OK. This contest is closed.

I'm going to post the poll voting in a few minutes.

There are 23 fantabulous submissions! Thank you girls!


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks, Manda!

I used a Flirt! Eye Liner in Brazen to do my eyes (from Apropo's Smokey Eye Tutorial!) I drew in my eyeliner and crease with that. Then I used Flirt! e/s in gypsy nights, glamourazzi (which is a dead ringer for MAC Trax!) and the crease I darkened with Flirt! wild nights.

The main color though was the gypsy nights. It is one of my fave colors of all time!


----------



## Micki2000 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey LittleBit!

Loved the lips! Please share your colors?

Thanks

micki


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree I too like how a lot of them look. I really like their color selections. Who am I kidding....I'd like to have a body like that too...........LMBO!!!!:add_wegbrech:


----------



## MakeUpYourMind (Feb 12, 2007)

Manda you look alot like jenna haze she is a really popular pornstar so that is a huge compliment!

Hey do you guys look at the covers of porn movies just to check out the makeup lol? I do, and I am not ashamed. Although, they are majorly airbruhed the makeup is awesome. I would love to see before and after pics of pornstars, now that would be entertaining!


----------



## Barbette (Feb 14, 2007)

We call that airbrushing

The only pornstar (although she doesn't really do the fake barbie doll full-on bimbo porn, just some girl-porn and mostly solo photoshoots I think) I actually like is the gorgeous and smart Aria Giovanni... I can't stand fake bodies, and she is a true natural, I looove her body, a real woman with all the right curves, gorgeous and so so sexy!

Here she is;

Aria Giovanni's pix: Bright Orange Lace

And this shoot I love! &gt;&gt; Aria Giovanni's pix: Cherries

Very 50s.

This is a real woman, not some rediculous plastic barbie doll


----------



## kaileekisses (Feb 14, 2007)

if you can find jenna jamesons myspace i think there are a few pictures of her with not alot of makeup on.


----------

